#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Wanted: Thai teacher for farang in BKK

## Scandinavian

Hi,
Now i want to learn more Thai. Need a teacher who can teach me by the hour, preferably at my condo by the pool.
I have some basic knowledge, was is school a while a few years ago.

It would be nice if this person has some teaching materials, maybe some papers with Thai written in phonetic.

Brgs,
TD

----------


## Agent_Smith

I have heard, but don't quote me now, that Thai language schools have......ssshhhhh....teachers ._


Really, check it out_.

----------


## MeMock

But he wants someone to teach him at home. Can't you read?

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Yes, and many teachers will tutor away from the schools.  Did you know that?

----------


## MeMock

Perhaps an answer along the lines of...."Hi Scandanavian, I know that a lot of thai lanuage schools have teachers that don't mind some extra work on he side, maybe start looking there"

Much nicer don't ya think?

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Much nicer don't ya think?


This is not the Newbies Lounge.

----------


## MeMock

Oh well, I tried.

----------


## cimboc

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> Much nicer don't ya think?
> 
> 
> This is not the Newbies Lounge.


Heaven forbid we should have nice answers outside the newbies lounge....

----------


## Thetyim

*  Price:
    * 300 THB

    * Posted by:
    * Supavadee

    * Phone number:
    * 0818357882

    * Location:
    * Bangkok


    * Reply to this ad

If you are interested in learning basic Thai but don't want to limit yourself in the class with other folks, then you may like the idea having private tutor to teach you right to your door steps.
I have experienced teaching Thai to those Expats living and working in Thailand. My course can be tailored made to suit each person's need e.g. day-to-day conversation, business conversation, or even romance conversation incase you want to win someone's heart ^^
By the way, I am original Thai woman, graduated from Australia so I can communicate well in English. Should you be interested to discuss about course, please do not hesitate to contact me via email.

----------


## MeMock

Ahhh feel the love, thanks Thetyim.

----------


## Ramseth

> Now i want to learn more Thai. Need a teacher who can teach me by the hour, preferably at my condo by the pool.
> I have some basic knowledge, was is school a while a few years ago.
> 
> It would be nice if this person has some teaching materials, maybe some papers with Thai written in phonetic.


 
If you just want to learn Thai at home, a language guidebook and CD should do be enough of materials. However, if companionship by the poolside is also important to you as part of the learning process, try booking a Thai escort by the hour, specifying in advance that teaching you Thai is essential requirement.

Please don't be mistaken that I'm trying to be sarcastic or joking. I've seen friends doing that, with admirable and even enviable results.

----------


## kingwilly

plenty of ads in the BAngkok post for thai tutors.

some are looking for more than just teaching gigs.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> some are looking for more than just teaching gigs.


You put that in your ad? :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Hi Scandavian, how did you get on?

----------


## kingwilly

he got on _good.

_but cannot speak any thai.. ::doglol::

----------


## Scandinavian

This was some time ago, forgot about this post. 
Well yeah... i found one weirdo, she came and we were by the pool but not long into the "class" she wanted to earn more money with me and her IN my place, she must have had more screws loose than an old Studebaker, so i told her "next time"...

Found another good teacher later, 400b/h, learned some from her too, Thai that is. But next time i'll go to school i think.

Thanks guys.

----------

